# "Winston" 3D maglite... how old



## jabe1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just found one! No D in the SN.


----------



## willrx (Sep 16, 2008)

Mag Industries will usually help you identify a light by emailing them the SN. Any pictures of the light?


----------

